# Search error after upgrade



## Lo Budget (Jun 21, 2013)

Am I the only one who searches on here? 
I searched for 'clone flowering' (sans tic marks) and got this error. Tried it again, same thing. Maybe it's just me.



Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## gioua (Jun 21, 2013)

expected searchd protocol version 1+, got version '0' getting this too


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2013)

yes i got it too thanks for letting us know we'll work on it!


----------



## EZmooover (Jun 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> expected searchd protocol version 1+, got version '0' getting this too


Yep. I'm still getting it too....


----------



## VirtualHerd (Jun 23, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2013)

no its only been since 06.19 this has happend we are awear and fixing it please be patient


----------



## VirtualHerd (Jun 23, 2013)

golly day..


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 24, 2013)

It should be fixed now. Latest Posts, and Latest Started Threads work as advertised now too.


----------



## Lo Budget (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you! Now.. if we could only get more people to use the dang thing. <g>


----------



## echelon1k1 (Jun 25, 2013)

just a FYI, I'm still getting the same issue - _expected searchd protocol version 1+, got version '0'_


----------



## korndogg (Jun 25, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> just a FYI, I'm still getting the same issue - _expected searchd protocol version 1+, got version '0'_


same issue here


----------



## gioua (Jun 25, 2013)

*same
expected searchd protocol version 1+, got version '0' *


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2013)

thanks guys ! youve been herd! we will work on it


----------



## Nuikala (Jun 29, 2013)

I dont know if youve heard. I assume you have but this is in case you have not heard..........






Bird bird bird, the bird is the word !
[repeat]

Everybody's heard about the bird !
Bird bird bird, the bird is the word !
[repeat]

Don't you know about the bird?
Well everybody's heard about the bird !

Bird bird bird, the bird is the word !
Bird bird bird, the bird is the word ! Yeah !

Well everybody's heard, about the bird !
Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na
Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na

Everybody's heard, about the bird !
Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na
Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na

Everybody's heard, about the bird !
Everybody's heard, about the bird !

Don't you know about the bird?
Well everybody's heard, about the bird !

Bird bird bird, the bird is the word !
Bird bird bird, the bird is the word ! Yeah!


----------



## Indicator (Jun 30, 2013)

Still having search issues here... expected searchd protocol version 1+, got version '0'
I'll presume it is still being addressed. Thanks.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2013)

we are aware its still down NO need to keep posting here thanks t hough!


----------

